# need a fox



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

I need to get my hands on a whole dead fox. I'm training my dog (Drahthaar) for some German hunt tests and a few of the tasks involve retrieving a fox. I see them around from time to time but always on private land. If you happen to trap or shoot one that you'd be willing to give/sell to me please let me know. I've hunted coyotes before, and wouldn't mind learning to hunt foxes but I don't even know where to begin, and I'd rather go train my dog anyhow, but if that's what I've got to do to get a fox... any tips you have would be appreciated. 

thanks,

Jeff


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I called one in to 17 yards the other day and had another in my sights a couple weeks ago, but I never shoot them. I'll save a bullet for the next one I see though. Where are you located?


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm in Tooele.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## 913terriers (Nov 11, 2011)

How soon are you needing one, when it cools off I can get ya one, I hunt fox with my dogs all the time.


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

Anytime this fall/winter would be fine. The test I'm training for with the fox isn't until next fall, so I'm hoping to get one or two this fall/winter to train with.


----------



## 913terriers (Nov 11, 2011)

Has your dog seen a fox yet? Or ****?


----------



## dmoody (Jul 26, 2013)

Do you need a whole fox or just the hide?


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

Nope, my dog hasn't seen a fox or **** yet. 

I need a whole fox, not just the hide. People usually keep keep them in the freezer and take them out to train with.


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

Bump. Still looking for a fox.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

i can get you one give me a coyple weeks . just one?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

oops


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

still looking for some foxes if anyone is getting into any.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## jsc (Nov 13, 2007)

pm sent


----------

